# What's the best way to apply/rinse Spa Lavish



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone,


I use Spa Lavish daily on Penelope. I apply a small amount and then when it's time to rinse ...I rinse and rinse and rinse some more to make sure it's all out. By the time I am done she's all wet. Her beird, the front of her chest and sometimes her legs are all wet. How do you keep your babies somewhat dry when rinsing? Do you use a cloth or something I may not know about. I just use my hands and water when rinsing. I attached a photo of Penelope after I rinse to give you all an idea of what I mean


Thanks for your input

I'm all wet. Someone Pwease help my mommy


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Bethy, thank you for posting this as I'm wondering the exact same thing. I don't have the bottle in front of me, but I beieve it states to make sure the area you are cleaning is thoroughly wet so I use my hands as well, but perhaps I'm using too much water??? Aolani is teething right now so I think maybe that's why he has some tear staining and I'm hoping as long as I continue to wash his face it will gradually go away. Someone also recommended I use Bausch and Lomb Collyrium for Fresh Eyes, Eye Wash to irrigate his eyes, but I think I should wait until he's a bit older and had finished teething before I start on that. Can't wait to hear what everyone has to say.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

By the way, either wet or dry that is one really adorable puppy you have there - what a face!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I add a bit of water to the bottle of Spa Lavish to dilute it a little. 

I place a towel on my kitchen counter, set Nikki onto it. I fill a squirt bottle with warm water. I squirt the water gently on Nikki's face and beard, apply the Spa Lavish with a toothbrush, gently massage it into her face and beard, and rinse with the warm water from the squirt bottle. I place an empty bowl on the towel to catch the water that runs down, so the towel doesn't get soaked. Then rinse Nikki's eyes with Collyrium and brush her teeth. After that, she is brushed, combed, hugged, and given her salmon treat. 

It's a routine now. Can you tell?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My routine is about the same as Suzan's except I use Pro-Line Self Rinse instead. No rinsing ..just blot dry
and away we go!


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

A child's bib works great. Or you can clothespin a hand towel or kitchen towel around the neck. 

Diane


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I put him on the counter by the sink, have him lay his head down, and use a baby washcloth to wet his face before and rinse the product off after.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a bowl under Lola's face as she is sitting. The drips go into the bowl from her beard. I don't really think you can avoid getting quite wet though. Sometimes I blow dry her face afterward. She looks just as wet as your Penelope.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for you input. You have all given me some good ideas & suggestions.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865024


> I add a bit of water to the bottle of Spa Lavish to dilute it a little.
> 
> I place a towel on my kitchen counter, set Nikki onto it. I fill a squirt bottle with warm water. I squirt the water gently on Nikki's face and beard, apply the Spa Lavish with a toothbrush, gently massage it into her face and beard, and rinse with the warm water from the squirt bottle. I place an empty bowl on the towel to catch the water that runs down, so the towel doesn't get soaked. Then rinse Nikki's eyes with Collyrium and brush her teeth. After that, she is brushed, combed, hugged, and given her salmon treat.
> 
> It's a routine now. Can you tell? [/B]


Wow Suzan this is a great routine. I'll def try the toothbrush and squirt bottle idea thought I brush Aolani's teeth with PetzLife Oral Gel and it says on the bottle that he can't drink any water 30 minutes before and after use and since Aolani like to take sips here and there when I clean his face (he must think I don't notice it), I'll continue to brush his teeth separately until I finish the bottle. What toothpaste do you use on Nikki?


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 20 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865020


> By the way, either wet or dry that is one really adorable puppy you have there - what a face![/B]



Thank you. Your baby is precious too. We are getting some great ideas here. I love it


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 20 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865029


> My routine is about the same as Suzan's except I use Pro-Line Self Rinse instead. No rinsing ..just blot dry
> and away we go![/B]


Thanks so much. I have not heard of Pro- Line Self Rinse before. I am so glad you mentioned it. I'm always up for trying something new if I get a good recommendation. I will give this one a try. By the way Cosy is too cute for words. :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865024


> I add a bit of water to the bottle of Spa Lavish to dilute it a little.
> 
> I place a towel on my kitchen counter, set Nikki onto it. I fill a squirt bottle with warm water. I squirt the water gently on Nikki's face and beard, apply the Spa Lavish with a toothbrush, gently massage it into her face and beard, and rinse with the warm water from the squirt bottle. I place an empty bowl on the towel to catch the water that runs down, so the towel doesn't get soaked. Then rinse Nikki's eyes with Collyrium and brush her teeth. After that, she is brushed, combed, hugged, and given her salmon treat.
> 
> It's a routine now. Can you tell? [/B]


I can definately tell you have this down to a fab routine. I will try it. The squirt bottle will definately help me.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (MyMalt @ Dec 20 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865035


> A child's bib works great. Or you can clothespin a hand towel or kitchen towel around the neck.
> 
> Diane[/B]


Love the bib idea too. Thanks


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 20 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865051


> I have a bowl under Lola's face as she is sitting. The drips go into the bowl from her beard. I don't really think you can avoid getting quite wet though. Sometimes I blow dry her face afterward. She looks just as wet as your Penelope. [/B]


I'm going to try the bowl thing under Penelope's face because usually when I am done the sink is all wet. A few have mentioned this bowl so I will try. Thanks


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Dec 20 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865065


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 20 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865029





> My routine is about the same as Suzan's except I use Pro-Line Self Rinse instead. No rinsing ..just blot dry
> and away we go![/B]


Thanks so much. I have not heard of Pro- Line Self Rinse before. I am so glad you mentioned it. I'm always up for trying something new if I get a good recommendation. I will give this one a try. By the way Cosy is too cute for words. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too! I never heard of the Pro-Line Self Rinse either though I've always heard of a dry wash and wandered what that meant. I would have to check it out sometime (one I finish all the wonferfully smelling shampoos I had bought Aolani when I first got him - since I bathe him every two weeks sound like I will be investing in something new soon). Thank you all for the great info and Bethy thanks again for starting this thread.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 20 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865062


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865024





> I add a bit of water to the bottle of Spa Lavish to dilute it a little.
> 
> I place a towel on my kitchen counter, set Nikki onto it. I fill a squirt bottle with warm water. I squirt the water gently on Nikki's face and beard, apply the Spa Lavish with a toothbrush, gently massage it into her face and beard, and rinse with the warm water from the squirt bottle. I place an empty bowl on the towel to catch the water that runs down, so the towel doesn't get soaked. Then rinse Nikki's eyes with Collyrium and brush her teeth. After that, she is brushed, combed, hugged, and given her salmon treat.
> 
> It's a routine now. Can you tell? [/B]


Wow Suzan this is a great routine. I'll def try the toothbrush and squirt bottle idea thought I brush Aolani's teeth with PetzLife Oral Gel and it says on the bottle that he can't drink any water 30 minutes before and after use and since Aolani like to take sips here and there when I clean his face (he must think I don't notice it), I'll continue to brush his teeth separately until I finish the bottle. What toothpaste do you use on Nikki?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I alternate between Dr Foster and Smith baking soda toothpaste and straight coconut oil. Sounds weird but it works well and Nikki loves the taste.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

First of all, your little girl is precious. :wub: I'm a toothbrush user too. I put the Spa Lavish on the toothbrush and rub it to get it foaming and then start to brush her face with it. Then I continue to rinse the toothbrush and brush her face until all the soap is gone. So far that's the easiest way I've found to do it. I do like the bib idea too, I may have to try that.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never tried this, but someone had mentioned to me once that you could cut a hole in the bottom of a plastic grocery bag and slip it over their head like a cape at the beauty salon.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 21 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865163


> I've never tried this, but someone had mentioned to me once that you could cut a hole in the bottom of a plastic grocery bag and slip it over their head like a cape at the beauty salon.[/B]


This is an interesting idea. I may try it. Thanks


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I clean the eyes with Collyrium eye wash first as it dribs down the face follow by teeth brushing. Then I wet the face, wash with a bit of Spa Lavish and then condition. I wrap a small hand towel around their neck and use a clip to hold it at the back (like how the barber does it) and then use the same towel to dry the face.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

You women are brilliant!!!!!!!!! What great ideas.
I sit Sasha on a towel and use a washcloth to wet her face and wash the soap of.
The bib idea is FANTASTIC!!!!!!
I use south bark blueberry shampoo. Do you think spa lavish is better?


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Any tips for brushing teeth.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 21 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865376


> You women are brilliant!!!!!!!!! What great ideas.
> I sit Sasha on a towel and use a washcloth to wet her face and wash the soap of.
> The bib idea is FANTASTIC!!!!!!
> I use south bark blueberry shampoo. Do you think spa lavish is better?[/B]


It's true. Everyone has some really great suggestions.
I dont have any experience with bark blueberry shampoo. Maybe someone on here has tried it and will chime in. But I do think Spa Lavish works pretty well. But I think I'm also going to try Pro-line Self Rinse.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm curious how and why you use the Collyrium. I hadn't heard of that. I need to get into a better routine with Angel. I do have bibs to use when I wash her face, but I like the plastic bag idea too.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

So glad you posted this question, we have the same problem with getting all wet in all the wrong places. Love the Pro Line Self Rinse idea getting it today!!! Thanks


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Dec 21 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865429


> QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 21 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865376





> You women are brilliant!!!!!!!!! What great ideas.
> I sit Sasha on a towel and use a washcloth to wet her face and wash the soap of.
> The bib idea is FANTASTIC!!!!!!
> I use south bark blueberry shampoo. Do you think spa lavish is better?[/B]


It's true. Everyone has some really great suggestions.
I dont have any experience with bark blueberry shampoo. Maybe someone on here has tried it and will chime in. But I do think Spa Lavish works pretty well. But I think I'm also going to try Pro-line Self Rinse.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Penelope is so precious wet or dry :wub: :wub: :wub: If you find Pro-line Self Rinse in the city let me know since I'd like to get some especially if we're on the go to Vermont. So I'm thinking the best advice is inviting Suzan and the others to come to my house to clean up Tyler every day. :smrofl: I do the toothbrush and Spa Lavish and baby washcloths which are great and I did get a generic eyewash that's the same as the B&L, which is really helping get the **** out of his eyes, but it's still a struggle. He just doesn't like his face messed with. However bathtime is getting better in leaps and bounds so maybe the face will follow as they become more comfortable with routines. I hope so. :bysmilie:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i don't think any of the boutiques in manhattan sell pro-line. but you can order it from cherrybrook in NJ. i usually get my order within 2-3 days.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...SE_PLUS_Shampoo


----------

